# These boots were made for walking



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well Molly is still wearing her boots daily cause it's been so cold here for the past while. She doesn't mind them that much now They're great!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Sweet little Molly. Do her boots fall off as she's walking.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We need a video to see how she walks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cute as ever, glad she is used to them now 
Yes I agree an updated video clip of her walking elegantly in her fine footwear would be a real treat! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Barb they never fall off and she runs around like a maniac I only have this video but I think I posted it a while back not sure....you know me with my camera and snow...not a good combo

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX2-iztu73c*


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha she is fab!
We have had hardly any snow, it did snow - but by the time billy had finished school it had all gone!! No snow play for him.
Ruby kind of experienced it for the first time,she did enjoy pouncing on the falling flakes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly could stay out all day when there is snow..winter is her favorite season for sure Poor Billy wish we could send him some snow


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha she is fab!
> We have had hardly any snow, it did snow - but by the time billy had finished school it had all gone!! No snow play for him.
> Ruby kind of experienced it for the first time,she did enjoy pouncing on the falling flakes


Boo bad school  they should have let all the kids out on the school field so that they could enjoy pouncing on the falling flakes.
No snow here either


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Molly looks so cute - I could do with some washable ones to stop the mud! we had a bit of snow a couple of days ago, Dudley had a good play but it was already starting to thaw by then - first pic taken through the window in the garden, others on walk - not so good at the action shots - that is why most of mine are of a posing Dudley!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love Molly! Wish mine would wear boots.


----------

